# Any chance for Computer Engineer in New Zealand



## curtisbud

My friend lives in India and he is computer engineer. Is there any chance of Newzeland immigration for him.


----------



## anski

curtisbud said:


> My friend lives in India and he is computer engineer. Is there any chance of Newzeland immigration for him.


Hi,

I just found this doing a search for computer engineer jobs in NZ

computer engineer jobs in New Zealand | careerjet.co.nz

If you do a similar search on Google you may find more. Suggest he forwards his CV to gauge interest in his skills.

Anski


----------



## Darla.R

May I suggest that your friend first does a points calculation first to see if his qualifications and experience make him eligible for permanent residency.

Points Indicator - New Zealand Immigration Service

Also be aware that not all employers will recognise Indian qualifications and experience.


----------



## topcat83

Darla.R said:


> May I suggest that your friend first does a points calculation first to see if his qualifications and experience make him eligible for permanent residency.
> 
> Points Indicator - New Zealand Immigration Service
> 
> Also be aware that not all employers will recognise Indian qualifications and experience.


That's not right - if the qualifications are recognised by NZ Immigration then they will be recognised by NZ employers. To do otherwise would be discrimination, which is illegal.

However, like for everyone else, qualifications do not guarantee a job. Attitude and approach also matter.


----------



## Darla.R

It may, or may not, be illegal but I personally know people with Indian qualifications that can't find work in New Zealand because their qualifications aren't recognised by employers.


----------



## topcat83

Darla.R said:


> It may, or may not, be illegal but I personally know people with Indian qualifications that can't find work in New Zealand because their qualifications aren't recognised by employers.


Did the employer actually state that they didn't recognise the qualification that was recognised by Immigration? If so, IMHO, they have cause for a discrimination case.


----------



## Darla.R

Yes they did, thanks I'll tell them they have a discrimination case, do you know if there's any legal aid or other sources of support they can access?


----------

